# Advise please



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

I am travelling to Italy for the first time and would appreciate any advice that could help me with my trip. 

I am setting off first week in June driving from the south of Spain and want to end at Castel Gandolfo where we have to attend a wedding.

Thank you.

Joe


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, drive to Barcellona; take the
Grimaldi overnight ferry to Civitavecchia. A short drive down to the Rome ring road (G.R.A), and hey presto you are in Castelgondolfo.
saluti,
eddied


----------

